# Favorite quotes



## warnerbro1 (Jul 27, 2004)

I know there was a thread like this in the past. Here's some of my favorites out of a book(The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People) I read recently:

"The foundation of content must spring up in the mind, and he who hath so little knowledge of human nature as to seek happiness by changing anything but his own disposition, will waste his life in fruitless efforts and multiply the grief he proposes to remove." - Samuel Johnson

"What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us." - Oliver Wendell Holmes

"Everyone has his own specific vocation or mission in life....Therein he cannot be replaced, nor can his life be repeated. Thus, everyone's task is as unique as is his specific opportunity to implement it." - Viktor Frankl

"We need to give ourselves permission to act out our dreams and visions, live our strongest dreams - even if it takes a lifetime." - Vijali Hamilton

"Ultimately, man should not ask what the meaning of his life is, but rather must recognize that it is he who is asked. In a word, each man is questioned by life; and he can only answer to life by answering for his own life; to life he can only respond by being responsible." - Viktor Frankl

"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit." - Aristotle

"Things which matter most must never be at the mercy of things which matter least." - Goethe


----------



## warnerbro1 (Jul 27, 2004)

:um What's some of your favorites? :sas :thanks :wel


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Oye can't think of one of now... 

BUt I like the ones you listed. 8)


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Here are just a few of mine 

He is able who thinks he is able." 
-Buddha 

“No one can make you feel inferior without your consent.” 
-Eleanor Roosevelt

In order to be walked on, you have to be lying down." 
-Brian Weir 

To accomplish great things, we must not only act, but also dream; not only plan, but also believe." 
-Anatole France


Keep away from people who try to belittle your ambitions. Small people always do that, but the really great make you feel that you, too, can become great." 
-Mark Twain 

"Your Goals, minus your doubts, equals your reality'
-Ralph Marston

'Success in any endeavor depends on which is a true expression of yourself'
-Ralph Marston

Who do you think you are? Are you the problems you encountered yesterday, or are you the positive possibilities that exist today? 
Are you the limitations that others have convinced you to adopt? Or are you the person who can work your way through whatever obstacles may confront you? 
Are you the shortcomings and disappointments you've known? Or are you the most magnificent, most treasured dreams you can imagine? 
Are you the empty, meaningless pursuits of the materialistic culture that surrounds you? Or are you the deeply held, lasting values you know to be truth? 
Who you think you are can make all the difference, in this moment, in your life. Because who you think you are is who you constantly work to more fully become. 
Who do you think you are? Choose right now to be the best you can imagine. 
-- Ralph Marston



There are many perfectly logical and understandable reasons why you can't. Yet even so, you can. 
There are difficult obstacles standing in your way, and you do not now know how you'll get beyond them. Yet even so, you can. 
Others may persuade and convince you that you can't. Yet even so, you can. 
If you can dream it, if you can imagine it, then you can be it, you can do it. If it is meaningful enough, and you commit the energy of your passion, you will. 
Many of the things you now take for granted were once considered impossible. Many of the things now considered impossible you'll one day take for granted. 
Go ahead and dream, go ahead and imagine, then get busy bringing those dreams to life. You can, if only you will

You should check out some more Ralph Marston quotes, there are too many to post, but they are really inspirational.


----------



## warnerbro1 (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow, those Ralph Marston quotes are very motivational! Thank you for those wishful thinking!


----------



## juliet21 (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok this isn't really a quote...its a poem from a book I read that i absolutely fell in love with. Hope you all enjoy! I think its really beautiful and so true..

The Invitation

It doesn’t interest me what you do for a living.
I want to know what you ache for
and if you dare to dream of meeting your heart’s longing.
It doesn’t interest me how old you are.
I want to know if you will risk looking like a fool
for love
for your dream
for the adventure of being alive.
It doesn’t interest me what planets are squaring your moon...
I want to know if you have touched the centre of your own sorrow
if you have been opened by life’s betrayals
or have become shrivelled and closed
from fear of further pain.
I want to know if you can sit with pain
mine or your own
without moving to hide it
or fade it
or fix it.
I want to know if you can be with joy
mine or your own
if you can dance with wildness
and let the ecstasy fill you to the tips of your fingers and toes
without cautioning us to
be careful
be realistic
remember the limitations of being human.
It doesn’t interest me if the story you are telling me 
is true.
I want to know if you can 
disappoint another 
to be true to yourself.
If you can bear the accusation of betrayal
and not betray your own soul.
If you can be faithless
and therefore trustworthy.
I want to know if you can see Beauty
even when it is not pretty
every day.
And if you can source your own life 
from its presence.
I want to know if you can live with failure
yours and mine
and still stand at the edge of the lake
and shout to the silver of the full moon,
“Yes.”
It doesn’t interest me
to know where you live or how much money you have.
I want to know if you can get up
after the night of grief and despair
weary and bruised to the bone
and do what needs to be done
to feed the children.
It doesn’t interest me who you know
or how you came to be here.
I want to know if you will stand
in the centre of the fire
with me
and not shrink back.
It doesn’t interest me where or what or with whom
you have studied.
I want to know what sustains you
from the inside
when all else falls away.
I want to know if you can be alone 
with yourself
and if you truly like the company you keep
in the empty moments.

*Oriah Mountain Dreamer*


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss it, you will land among the stars--Les Brown Its one of my favorite quotes.


----------



## belljar (Nov 1, 2004)

"If you're going through hell, keep going."

"Success is not final, failure is not fatal: it is the courage to continue that counts." 

"You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life." 

These are all Winston Churchill


----------



## gravity james (Nov 3, 2004)

"Overthinking, overanalyzing, seperates the body from the mind" -tool


----------



## mrkrinkle (Nov 7, 2004)

A little something I found on a website:

"To the world you may be just somebody, but to somebody you may be the world"


----------



## thecureisgod (Oct 26, 2004)

" Im rich, b*tch. Im a f***in big tyma!" -- Mannie Fresh :mum


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't know whose quote this is but I have had it on my pc for several years now. I have a bunch of quotes, I was planning on making a website about cool quotes. 

Any organization is like a tree full of monkeys, 
all on different limbs at different levels. 
Some monkeys are climbing up, some down. 
The monkeys on top look down and see a tree full of smiling faces. 
The monkeys on the bottom look up and see nothing but ********. 

IF there are any Top Monkeys in here, Please forgive me. 

:fall


----------



## DirkDiggler (Nov 9, 2004)

Life is what happens while you're busy making other plans.

John Lennon


----------



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

"Strength and Honor are her clothing and she shall rise in time to come."
-Proverbs 31:25

"I cried because I had no shoes until I met a man with no feet."
-Persian Proverb


----------



## kazoopaula (Dec 1, 2004)

Juliet21/Sarah M.....
That poem really shook me to the core. Thank you so much for sharing it.

Paula


----------



## glassjoe (Nov 15, 2003)

kazoopaula said:


> Juliet21/Sarah M.....
> That poem really shook me to the core. Thank you so much for sharing it.
> 
> Paula


 :agree


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Sometimes... life breaks your heart, but it doesn't have to break your spirit 
-from the movie Dawn Anna-


----------



## B_Mamba (Sep 9, 2004)

Read my signature!


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

This isn't so much a quote, a lyric actually.

I lived my dreams today,
I have lived them yesterday,
And I'll be living yours tomorrow,
So don't look at me that way.
~the Libertines

Those lines follow me everywhere. It's hard to explain why the hit so close to home for me, but it's turned into almost like a relaxation cue for me. I sing that part of the song in my head, and my anxiety all but goes away. Those lines have helped me do alot of things I normally wouldn't and I feel like overall my anxiety is on the decrease.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Know yourself, only when we face who we are and accept the positive and negatives can we allow change. 

"Our lives improve only when we take chances ... and the first and most difficult risk we can take is to be honest with ourselves."
-- Walter Anderson

You are your own raw material. When you know what you consist of and what you want to make of it, then you can invent yourself." -- Warren G. Bennis

Our imagination comes from the soul, subconscious and senses. Only through our imagination can we become multidimensional, experience more love, create more beauty, manifest more results, change our conditions, rewrite the past, and connect with divinity, purpose and others

"You are in control of yourself, no body is worthy of making you feel inferior, no body has control over your feelings except yourself, you don't have to be a certain way for anyone."


----------



## RHB (Dec 30, 2004)

Of all the liars in the world, sometimes the worst are your own fears. Rudyard Kipling

Don't wait for the light to appear at the end of the tunnel, stride down there and turn it on yourself.

Always be a first-rate version of yourself, instead of a second-rate version of someone else. Judy Garland

I have a lot of things to prove to myself. One is that I can live my life fearlessly. Oprah


----------



## OverDowny (Jan 2, 2005)

*Nietzsche:*

_Is not life a hundred times too short for us to bore ourselves?

The thousand mysteries around us would not trouble but interest us, if only we had cheerful, healthy hearts.

Believe me! The secret of reaping the greatest fruitfulness and the greatest enjoyment from life is: to live dangerously!

Ah, women. They make the highs higher and the lows more frequent. 

I assess the power of a will by how much resistance, pain, torture it endures and knows how to turn to its advantage.

The individual has always had to struggle to keep from being overwhelmed by the tribe. If you try it, you will be lonely often, and sometimes frightened. But no price is too high to pay for the privilege of owning yourself.

The world itself is the will to power--and nothing else! And you yourself are the will to power--and nothing else!

What if a demon were to creep after you one night, in your loneliest loneliness, and say, 'This life which you live must be lived by you once again and innumerable times more; and every pain and joy and thought and sigh must come again to you, all in the same sequence. The eternal hourglass will again and again be turned and you with it, dust of the dust!' Would you throw yourself down and gnash your teeth and curse that demon? Or would you answer, 'Never have I heard anything more divine?'

Out of life's school of war: What does not destroy me, makes me stronger._

*And to finish, a little Blackadder *

_I, on the other hand, am a fully-rounded human being, with a degree from the University of Life, a diploma from the School of Hard Knocks, and three gold stars from the Kindergarten of Getting the **** Kicked Out of Me._


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

"You can change who you are and what you are by changing what goes into your mind." - Zig Ziglar

"Our life is what our thoughts make it."-Marcus Aurelius

"Do the thing you fear and the death of fear is certain." -???

"Be bold and mighty forces will come to your aid."- King Solomon

"Be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind." -Romans (the Bible)

"According to your faith, be it unto you". -Jesus


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

"You can change who you are and what you are by changing what goes into your mind." - Zig Ziglar

"Our life is what our thoughts make it."-Marcus Aurelius

"Do the thing you fear and the death of fear is certain." -???

"Be bold and mighty forces will come to your aid."- King Solomon

"Be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind." -Romans (the Bible)

"According to your faith, be it unto you". -Jesus


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Praying is not about asking, it's about listening. -Chagdud Tulku Rinpoche


----------



## Iwillnotlose (Jan 15, 2005)

*My favorite quote*

I listen to rap and hip-hop and one of my favorite rappers of all time is Jay-Z. In the song "Change the Game", Jay ends the song with the line "There is only one rule...I will not lose!" You can see that I really like this quote since I named myself after it and it's my signature. It's so simple yet it keeps me motivated not to give up. Hope you find a quote or anything else that helps keep your head up to keep fighting.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

What matters most is how you see yourself opcorn


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

"If you want to live to be a 100, I want to live to be a 100 minus one day, so I never have to live without you." - Winne the Pooh


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

During trying times, keep trying! Anonymous


----------



## the crucible (Jan 3, 2005)

"For as a person thinketh in his [/her] subconscious mind, so is he." --Dr. Joseph Murphy

"You are spiritually blind when you don't know that thoughts are things, that what you feel you attract, and that what you imagine, you become." --Dr. Joseph Murphy

"We only get what we give." --Unknown

"He who seeks for applause only from without has all his happiness in another's keeping." --Oliver Goldsmith

"Failures are people who gave up while they were failing. Winners are people who kept going while they were failing." --Dr. Phil

"Courage is not the towering oak that sees storms come and go; it is the fragile blossom that opens in the snow." --Alice Mackenzie Swaim

"The way I see it, if you want the rainbow, you've got to put up with the rain." --Dolly Parton

"Whether good or bad, we live what we believe." --?

"In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life: It goes on." --Robert Frost


----------



## grows (Jan 5, 2005)

"normal is just a setting on my dryer"


----------



## sag (Jan 21, 2005)

"You gain strength, courage and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face." -- Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Brian__ (Feb 12, 2005)

"The difference between a flower and a weed is a judgement." Barry Neil Kaufman

"He who conquers fear and doubt, conquers failure." [?]

"You are not what you think you are, what you think, you are." [?]

"If winter comes can spring be far behind?" [?]

"What is Life? 
Life is a challenge... meet it 
Life is a gift... accept it 
Life is an adventure... dare it 
Life is a sorrow.... overcome it 
Life is a tragedy.... face it 
Life is a duty.... perform it 
Life is a game... play it 
Life is a mystery... unfold it 
Life is a song... sing it 
Life is an opportunity... take it 
Life is a journey... complete it 
Life is a promise... fulfill it 
Life is a beauty... praise it 
Life is a struggle... fight it 
Life is a goal... achieve it 
Life is a puzzle.... solve it" Author Unknown


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

"I love to see a young girl go out and grab the world by the lapels. Life's a *****. You've got to go out and kick ***."
Maya Angelou

"Who am I, then? Tell me that first, and then, if I like being that person, I'll come up; if not, I'll stay down here till I'm somebody else." 
Lewis Carrol 

"Every man alone is sincere. At the entrance of a second person hypocrisy begins." 
Ralph Waldo Emerson 

"To be alone is to be different, to be different is to be alone." 
Suzanne Gordon


----------



## BulgarianPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm reviving this thread because it's really inspirational. here's some of my favorites:

The bashful are always aggressive at heart.
- Charles Horton Cooley

There is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so.
- William Shakespeare

A man never likes you so well as when he leaves your company liking himself.
- Anonymous

Don't be so humble; you're not that great.
- Golda Meir, to a visiting diplomat

The greatest mistake you can make in life is to be continually fearing you will make one.
- Elbert Hubbard

Yesterday is but a dream, and tomorrow is only a vision, but today well lived makes every yesterday a dream of happiness and every tomorrow a vision of hope.
- Anonymous

"Wise men talk because they have something to say. Fools talk because they have to say something."
-- Plato

Victory is mine! -Stewie from Family Guy


----------

